# 65w over a 10gal overkill?



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

im in the market for a new fixture over my planted 10gal and i came across this site. ive heard they work fine and are of decent quality and they have this 65w fixture for less than id pay for any other 20" fixture. http://aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageActio...EWPROD&ProdID=8

also i dont know if it will fit over my 20" 10gal being 24" but the stands look like they will fit over and maybe the stands are adjustable. i will be using diy c02 and dosing greg watson ferts. let me know what you guys think.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

6.5WPG is quite alot i hear that most people that get more than 4.5WPG have algea battles


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

6.5wpg is crazy you could grow anything but if you dont keep on your water params ferts and keep your co2 exactly you will have huge algea problems, 2-3 wpg is good, 4 is alot i wouldent go over 4 unless i had to, im 3wpg and plants grow like weeds.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

just do it, u will have such good lighting that u can grow anything, hell its only $30(if i woulda saw this earlier i prolly woulda got it for my 29), and if it is "too bight" u can just dim it wit electrical tape or paper


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I dont know much about compact fixtures but my first thought was water tempature.I know those compacts can raise watwer tempature and a chiller is needed sometimes.
Something to consider


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

If you can provide enough CO2 and ferts to balance out the light then go for it, but otherwise you'll be battling hellish algae. You'll need a good CO2 injection system to run alongside lighting like that.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Thats fine for moderate to high light plants. Remember, the WPG rule breaks down with small tanks like a 10 gal. That will probably have the same Lux per square inch as say 200 watts over a 55 gal. Nowhere near the same WPG but the same amount of lumens. WPG is a very loose guideline that works best for moderately sized tanks. 650 watts over a 100 gal tank has tenfold the intensity of the 65 over 10.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

CTREDBELLY said:


> 6.5WPG is quite alot i hear that most people that get more than 4.5WPG have algea battles
> [snapback]1076915[/snapback]​


If the tank is well planted, you should not have to worry about any leftover nutrients (nitrAtes, phosphates) causing algae blooms, no matter how much light you have.

Make sure you post up some pics of your setup when its ready.


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

if anyone has been listening to tom bar lately, he got his nitrates up to 150ppm (20ppm is normal) and he proved that too much of one nutrient does not cause algea, he then lowered one nutrient at a time and found that he only got algea when one of his nutrients went deficient, 
algea seems to grow whenever plants are limited not when they have too much, or else everytiem we fertilized we would end up with an algea bloom that would run out of food by the end of the week when we dosed again.
and we would hav eto dose daily in smaller proportions to keep algea down but this is not the case if you use the estimative indexing regime.


----------

